# Californian car duster



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

What do people think about these and are they available in uk ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No idea but here's one:
http://www.frost.co.uk/california-car-duster.html


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Think they are really made for show room/garaged cars that only have light dust gathering on them and use these for a quick once over in the day.


----------



## V8star (Jan 25, 2014)

I would not suggest using this. Even though its advertised to not scratch, it will collect dirt/dust/debri and scratch/swirl the paint.


----------



## jacksew (Jul 10, 2014)

Ebay Also have a good range of them in a reasonable price, Basically its all about keeping your ride clean which represents you personality in a way and a clean car has its own charm so yeah having these accessories can help someone in knowing and a learning a lot.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Seems like mixed views on these dusters my main issue was a bloody tree dropping tiny seeds and just wanted to have a way of removing rather than getting the air compressor out and blowing them off but have now cured the problem and cut the tree down so happy days


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An ecological solution :lol:


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

John it just had to go


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Wish I could do that but its an ok! (TPO)


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a pain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

So that's what they are - seeds. They're the devil's job to get rid of once they're baked on by the sun and can contribute to swirls for the unwary. Waxed my Seat Exeo today and got rid of most but then found a load on the TT too. At least tonight's rain should soften them up a bit!


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

It is great now purchased all new cloths cost a bomb but it is so nice now it's gone will do a machine polish when it's not so hot yes the seeds do cause so much damage


----------

